# Taurus M85 - 1989 model year



## biker777 (Mar 8, 2010)

I just acquired a sweet unused , little snubbie - like new in the box..etc

Its a taurus M85 38 special.

my question is.. is it able to fire the +P rounds? or just the standard 38 specila rounds?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I had an 85 ss from about the same time frame. It was not rated for +P from what I could tell. It was very accurate for it's size. It's the only handgun I wish I had never traded away.


----------

